# Making a Frankencage!



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Can anyone reccommend what tool I should use for cutting through a cage??
Ive got some old wire cutters but they barely scraped the plastic coating. Poor Inigo has been in his tiny glass tank since before xmas and Ive dug out my old Jenny rat cage which I need to cut down really short for him (otherwise he could swandive from the top and go Splat!!!).

Has anyone done anything similar or have any advice for me??


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I am useless at DIY sorry. Mudd is in an old rat cage, I just bought shelves of e bay and used them to cover and big drops.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there any way you could just add an extra level in using wood or those corner shelves that go in the hamster heaven?
You wont have to struggle cutting a cage up then!

Or use hammocks in case hammy does have a fall. You can get those huge flat hammocks that would reach across the whole cage.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I too would go with the hammock idea, some old clothes and a pair of scissors, you'll be done in a few mins


----------

